# hgh ansomone 40iu



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

hello chaps i can get hold of this hgh it comes in 10x4iu vials with bac water for each one.

what would be a good dose to start on per day.

and how much would or how long would i get out of each vial?

dosent say how much bac water it

thanks


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you sure they are the ones you can get or is that a pic off the net mate

4iu i found is a good dose on ansomone


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Pic off site mate.

so 1 bottle ed or eod.

Wil mix one of the 4iu bottles with one mil of bac water and half it. one in yge morning then one before bed. is that right mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one can tell you what dose will be right for you mate, Ansomone is agood GH i used to use it many years back.....at the time i used 4iu 7 days a week all in the morning but knowing what i know now i would either split that dose up 2iu AM/B4 bed every day or use EOD using 8iu split into 4 x 2iu shots


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

PScarb...do you think one could see results of just 3iu ed of Ansomone at a young age?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> PScarb...do you think one could see results of just 3iu ed of Ansomone at a young age?


No one can say with certainty mate it is not an assured thing but consistency is key, if you are going to use 3iu per day for 2 months then I would say the results would not be huge, in saying that it depends what you expect....if you expect muscle growth then save your money and use Dbol, if you want fat loss buy a good ECA stack........for me GH is more of an icing on the cake drug by this I mean unless you are willing to use insulin with it you need to have a good muscle base to start with.....


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

pscarb assuming money no object what dose would you reccommend for use with slin for sheer size?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tprice said:


> pscarb assuming money no object what dose would you reccommend for use with slin for sheer size?


Again there is no one answer, I know a lot of guys want just one answer then they can go with that and BOOM but unfortunately it does not work like that, I know what has worked for me but that is not to say it will be the same for others.........

But just so I can give a figure..........12iu of NutropinAQ split 3iu 4 times per day.......


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

fair point! thanks! you seem to rate splittin it into 4 shots so ill give that a whirl with my chosen dosage.


----------

